
8088 MPH, partially working under emulation - slipstream-
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vg2n8Fp7F2g
======
byuu
The best way to motivate an emulator developer is to make something and then
boast about how it doesn't run in an emulator :)

------
slipstream-
Here's a github link to the emulator:
[https://github.com/OBattler/PCem-X](https://github.com/OBattler/PCem-X)

------
userbinator
Some background and related discussion of this amazingly awesome demo:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9338944](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9338944)

